# first time overclocker help me out



## XenOhaK (Jan 20, 2013)

so im new to pc and all that, jsut got done with my first build (not the best)
i have a R7870 2GB Graphics card and a amd phenom ll 965 B.E
i get good normal temps,
i jsut need help with overclocking i dont know where or even how to start all i know is that i want that extra edge for gaming please help!


----------



## XenOhaK (Jan 20, 2013)

oh i also got msi afterburner and kombustor for testing


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
OC'ing is a basic waste of time with newer CPU's and it voids warranties.
Gaming is primarily dependent on the GPU and a 7870 should be quite capable.
OC'ing adds more stress/heat making top quality components essential.

There are some sticky threads on OC'ing at the top of the Overclocking section.


----------



## XenOhaK (Jan 20, 2013)

Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
> OC'ing is a basic waste of time with newer CPU's and it voids warranties.
> Gaming is primarily dependent on the GPU and a 7870 should be quite capable.
> OC'ing adds more stress/heat making top quality components essential.
> ...


i just want to get that extra little boost. i have a gigabyte brand mbo model is 970a-d3
my psu is a corsiar tx 650w
my ram is G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have a 3.4GHz 4 Core CPU.
What do you need it to do that it won't do at stock speed?


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

What are you OC'ing? The video card or your processor?


----------



## XenOhaK (Jan 20, 2013)

ChronoGeek said:


> What are you OC'ing? The video card or your processor?


well the idea is my video card but does that mean i need to oc my cpu too?


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

You have a fast graphics card. CPU is aging a bit. If you were to OC (if it were me) i would OC the CPU to about 3.8 ~ 4.0 Ghz with a good air cooler like the coolermaster Hyper 212. Phenoms respond well to overclocking. Personally I would not OC the video card. Be sure your power supply and cooling are up to task for any overclocking. From my perspective OC'ing that video card will void any warranty on a nice card I would not do it for the extra 4-8 frames per second you might get. If you must I would use MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Gaming is primarily dependent on the GPU and a 7870 should be quite capable.


Are you experiencing problem in games?


----------



## XenOhaK (Jan 20, 2013)

ChronoGeek said:


> You have a fast graphics card. CPU is aging a bit. If you were to OC (if it were me) i would OC the CPU to about 3.8 ~ 4.0 Ghz with a good air cooler like the coolermaster Hyper 212. Phenoms respond well to overclocking. Personally I would not OC the video card. Be sure your power supply and cooling are up to task for any overclocking. From my perspective OC'ing that video card will void any warranty on a nice card I would not do it for the extra 4-8 frames per second you might get. If you must I would use MSI Afterburner.


how do i oc the cpu?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you feel the need to OC: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

^Great advice. You have some headroom with your 1866 memory, and you have a decent PSU. You will need an good air cooler and a good enough motherboard to handle OC'ing - with good VRMs for any overheating cool-down protection especially with a 125 watt 965BE. That said, the 965 Phenom usually overclocks to 3.8'ish very easily on a good motherboard,, usually with a slight voltage bump. Good luck.


----------

